# Covid19 Negative Impacts On Mental Health And Well-Being



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

"During the pandemic, about 4 in 10 adults in the U.S. have reported symptoms of anxiety or depressive disorder, a share that has been largely consistent, up from one in ten adults who reported these symptoms from January to June 2019 (Figure 1). A KFF Health Tracking Poll from July 2020 also found that many adults are reporting specific negative impacts on their mental health and well-being, such as difficulty sleeping (36%) or eating (32%), increases in alcohol consumption or substance use (12%), and worsening chronic conditions (12%), due to worry and stress over the coronavirus. As the pandemic wears on, ongoing and necessary public health measures expose many people to experiencing situations linked to poor mental health outcomes, such as isolation and job loss."

People still worry as the situation changes, we might feel nervous about the future or frustrated by the way our life has changed. It's important to remember it's okay to feel this way and that these difficult feelings will pass.

How do you manage how you feel and what do you do to help improve your mental health and wellbeing?


----------



## flankking (Mar 19, 2020)

I always keep in touch with my family and friends even if it's through video calls, for now, I also make sure that I eat well, keep active, and have enough sleep.


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

That's great, do you also have some exercise routine that you do at home?


----------



## Foxdie (Sep 3, 2021)

This insecurity about tomorrow can lead to depression. During the pandemic, I went through severe anxiety. I started taking those happy pills, which only helped me for a moment. I felt lonely and helpless. Until I discovered in an article in Los Angeles Magazine, some online therapy services, that's how I turned to a professional mental health expert who helped me recover. I talked to him about my condition and what the cause would be. And besides our meetings, I definitely had to get back to a routine. I started eating well, drinking water, doing sports. And that kept me in shape.


----------

